# Go Me. It's Story Time.



## Purple Haze (May 1, 2009)

So yeah. This is my place for dumping whatever I happen to be bothered enough to write. There's not gonna be just one thing in here, so keep that in mind.

I rarely write Pokemon related stuff unless I have to, because I just find it more difficult than what I like to do. By the way, I am currently under the impression that I'm not a bad writer because my teacher keeps telling my parents that I'm the best writer he's had in a class in 10 years of teaching.

First and only thing in here; a piece of writing that I entered in a contest and came 3rd place. I'm not proud of the end... >.>



> The cold mid-winter gust outside made an abandoned, creaky church sway gently, in time with the leafless trees. The trees knew it was nearly time for them to burst with greenery again, and the thought pleased them greatly. As the gust blew a new heavy breath, the church gave an ear-splitting creak and lurched violently. As if this had been a cue, the gentle breeze became a rough and wild hurricane, and the gentle snowing began to harshly beat down on the earth. Even the thickest trees were on the brink of snapping in this weather. The spirits of air were swirling in the wind, trying to break the storm, but seemed to give up; the wind kept coming strong and the snow obscured any sight. Only one thing seemed to be alive in the whole world then, other than the powerful winds.
> 
> As it gradually grew worse, the storm let off thunder. A loud, rumbling roar filled the air, and not a second later, its lightning burst to life, narrowly missing the large, rusty bells on the church’s roof. The sudden arrival of light had allowed one to be able to see the small figure of the spirit creeping around, but only for a split second. The figure ducked underneath the window to avoid being seen by anyone who might be around, but was too late. By the time it had moved one muscle, the light was gone. A sigh of relief came from the person’s lips, but that was soon wiped off its face to be replaced by a look of concentration as it tried to grab on to something to avoid shaking like the building itself. It wasn’t much of an easy task. The little figure moved on, stumbling every so often, but trying hard to stay upright. Swiftly it moved.
> 
> ...


----------

